# surrogacy, and the highs and lows



## tinawilson (Jan 3, 2005)

i started looking for a surro two years ago , have had many people replie to me had one woman try to con me, but still i battle on,it has its highs and lows as ttc does,but i wont give in till i have found my surro and got what i am looking for , my chance to show the world what a great mum i can be, i have asked myself why me many a time, even tried to take my own life, now i am trying to get people i know to fund raise for me,because this is my only last chance, i surpose what i am trying to say is never give up keep trying even if the odds are against you, because when i was little i was told there is no such word as cant, and i will be a mother one day xx luv tina and james


----------



## shupa (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Tina,

Do you live in the UK or abroad? I assume you have joined an organisation to help you look for a surrogate. It is illegal to advertise for one in the UK, although there are places that can help, ie COTS. Good luck! 

Jo.


----------



## tinawilson (Jan 3, 2005)

hi ,
yes i am in the uk, at the moment i cant afford to join cots, but as soon as i can i will be doing so, i know its against the law to advertise in the uk, thats why i have a amrican site that i advertise on , and other amrican sites i advertise on, as they dont mind , thanks for your kind wishes x tina


----------



## Bucca (Jan 26, 2005)

Oh darling, I just want to give you a big hug and kiss.  It was absolutely wicked for that woman to try and con you like she did.  I would advise you to join one of the two UK surrogacy organizations.  They have quite strict criteria for potential surrogates and you can have the support of other people who have been in your situation.


----------

